# Montage of my Muay Thai Training and Fight



## Slihn (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey whats up everyone!! Please check out the Montage that I made of my Muay Thai training and my fight. I have another fight on the 20th of September , so I have been now training twice a day!


----------



## tko4u (Sep 20, 2008)

pretty good, but why are all of you in the ring at once, was the floor full?


----------

